# Agree/Disagree?...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Saw this on my Great Dane board and thought it was interesting:

http://www.thedogplace.org/Articles/Breeder/0901-Preferred-Type_Gammill.htm


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to agree. As nice as the fluffy dogs are that win, they can't do both show and field, at least not excell in both very often. I've seen very incorrect goldens win time after time because they're in specials with a handler. And handlers that have tantrums when they don't win:no:. 

It ends up being a gamble, otherwise how do you explain how one dog wins everything on one day and gets dumped the next, competing against the same dogs both times? It is a 'sport' to an extent but then politics and judging what's the 'style' comes into play as well.

Lana


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Great article, and I definitely agree.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I do not show, but used to be a dog show junkie, watching the Great Pyrenees rings and the Mastiff rings.

This is what I observed:

1) In those days, Great Pyrenees with color never won. The standard says, I believe, one third of the dog can be marked.

2) The bigger the Mastiff, it would most likely place.

3) I knew of a breeder that would show a dog that appeared deformed in the backend, because she was showing her other dogs and wanted to increase the numbers in the ring. ( I often wondered if she was totally blind of her dog's back end - he was her favorite).

4) I once saw a Great Pyrenees win that greatly resembled a Saint Bernard, sound out the judge was a Saint Bernard breeder.

5) I, too, often wondered, how in the same weekend one dog could win everything, and the next day nothing.

6) I often wonder if a dog wins because the judge recognizes the handler or the dog. If I could recognize the dog, and I am a spectator, those in the field would definitely recognize the dog.

just my thoughts and observations...


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Great read!!! and agree


----------

